# John Powell : Paycheck Soundtrack - The Deluxe Edition



## muziksculp (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi,

John Powell's *Paycheck* soundtrack is one of my favorites. They just released The Deluxe Edition of Paycheck.

If you are a fan of this soundtrack, I highly recommend you check it out. It's a great, and imho. a classic soundtrack of John Powell.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


























Paycheck - John Powell - Rachel's Party


Paycheck - Soundtrack - John Powell




www.youtube.com


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 22, 2021)

rachel's party is an awesome track


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> rachel's party is an awesome track


Yes it is. 

Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Sep 22, 2021)

Cool, now I want to see this film  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pincel (Sep 22, 2021)

God, I love this score so much! One of my favourite John Powell scores, it's just so catchy and hip, but also a powerhouse of orchestral writing. 'Hog Chase Pt.2' never gets old to me, what a cue!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2021)

Pincel said:


> God, I love this score so much! One of my favourite John Powell scores, it's just so catchy and hip, but also a powerhouse of orchestral writing. 'Hog Chase Pt.2' never gets old to me, what a cue!


Yes, one of my favorite scores for John Powell as well. It's a very special score for me. 

There are not many scores that have this character, and especially these days no one is making scores like this one.


----------



## Pincel (Sep 23, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, one of my favorite scores for John Powell as well. It's a very special score for me.
> 
> There are not many scores that have this character, and especially these days no one is making scores like this one.


Oh absolutely! Super unique score, only comparable ones IMO are the ones that Powell was doing around the same time. Honestly, the early 00's are sort of a sweet spot for me regarding film music, which makes sense because that was the time when I started to really notice music in movies and listen to them outside of the respective pictures, and a lot of my favorite John Powell music comes from that period.

I know most people consider (and I agree) that the 'How to Train Your Dragon' trilogy is probably the crown jewel of Powell's career, but for me scores like Paycheck, the Bourne trilogy, Mr. & Mrs. Smith, The Italian Job etc., are still on my top John Powell scores, with Paycheck and Bourne being very regularly present on my playlists.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 23, 2021)

Pincel said:


> I know most people consider (and I agree) that the 'How to Train Your Dragon' trilogy is probably the crown jewel of Powell's career, but for me scores like Paycheck, the Bourne trilogy, Mr. & Mrs. Smith, The Italian Job etc., are still on my top John Powell scores, with Paycheck and Bourne being very regularly present on my playlists.


Same here. I think we have very similar taste in soundtrack music.


----------



## Pier (Sep 23, 2021)

It's on Spotify too:


----------



## Henning (Sep 23, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Same here. I think we have very similar taste in soundtrack music.


If you like pieces as Rachel's party, there's some in Bear McCreary's Walking Dead soundtrack. Check this out


----------

